# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Instagram - #minstrelsinger #mandolin #renaissancefaire #nyrf #ny

## NewsFetcher

View: larger version of the image shown here.

From the Instagram news feed that contains member uploads of mandolin tagged subject matter. This post was made by an automated task, not a human.

----------


## Jstring

Fun with captions? Ok!

1. Chris Thile really hoped that these kinds of gigs were a thing of the past after he won the MacArthur grant.....

2. Just started a Mandolin Cafe thread... "I travel a lot for work.... Often in high humidity... My instrument will be exposed to the hot sun on the quarter-deck.... What case should I plunder?"

3. "Here's me treasure map, ye scurvy dogs...X marks the spot of a priceless horde of BlueChips!"

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## JeffD

"I had to do the pirate bit. I already had a mandolin. All I needed was the vest, the poofy shirt and the tricorn hat."

----------

Jstring

----------


## bassthumper

the foulest,scurvy dog on the seas...BLACKBEARD MONROE (shiver me tonebars)

----------


## bassthumper

be honest Jeff...you've had that poofy shirt for years....lol

----------


## Dan Hulse

"I would have never taken this gig if I'd known I'd have to play w/ a bodhran"
"Well, at least he's not mic'd"

----------


## Dan Hulse

Begs the question...and what does a pirate look for in a wench?

----------


## mrmando

"Pay our ASCAP performance fees? Of course we paid our ASCAP performance fees! Who do you think we are -- pirates?"

----------


## Scottydawg

Argh....so this is what happens when you request "Wagon Wheel" a your local jam every week.....!!?

----------


## SWS

And in local news;

Authorities continue to investigate how more than a dozen previously unreleased Monroe tunes were Pirated.

----------


## chopcity

No you scalawag, my cut of the booty was the Medallion, the gold *Medallion*!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

"Stupid parrot.  No appreciation for music."

----------


## Anglocelt

1. This was the tune that did fer those banjo totin' buckaneers
2. And with this chord I lured Grace O'Malley onto the rocks
3. This one was salvaged from the wreck of the San Diego; it's true what they say about sinker wood!

----------

